# Gassed steaks tonight (final pics added)



## Captain Morgan (Apr 30, 2007)

It's against my principals to cook a steak on the gasser,
but I am tonight anyway.  2 Angus strips, one in
woos, one in chimmichurri..

first up, the garlic cheese bread.
one bowl has a mixture of mayo, butter, garlic and stuff,
and the other, shredded jack cheese.



mo pics later.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 30, 2007)

You gonna eat both steaks or you gotta date??


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 30, 2007)

still working the phones...so far, it looks like a steak for
dinner and a steak for breakfast.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Apr 30, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> still working the phones...so far, it looks like a steak for
> dinner and a steak for breakfast.


That's not necessarily a bad thing Jim.    Been there.   But a good looking guy as you...... Aw who am I kidding, Your just as ugly as the rest of us.  Women love a guy that can cook! Now just find one that will clean up. Beat the bushes boy.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 30, 2007)

How about the girl that helped you at SOTB?


----------



## bigwheel (Apr 30, 2007)

Well Cap'n dont be too hard on yourself.  I did 8 steaks and 11 baked tates in the same gaseous fashion last night.  If they inferior to charcoal it aint by much. 

bigwheel


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 1, 2007)

Where's the pic's Jim????   :twisted:


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 1, 2007)

coming!  when I get home...came out dang good.
btw, I'm eating the second one as I type this!


----------



## wittdog (May 1, 2007)

Steak it's whats for Breakfast...


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 1, 2007)

oooooooooh yeah Baby!


----------



## 007bond-jb (May 1, 2007)

I likes steaks Shoe Da finished product Too


----------



## WalterSC (May 1, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> still working the phones...so far, it looks like a steak for
> dinner and a steak for breakfast.



There aint nothing wrong with that let me tell ya. I love a good steak.


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 1, 2007)

carmed onions and bread is done






and plated...


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 1, 2007)

Wow... I just had a moment.


----------



## wittdog (May 1, 2007)

Looks great Cappy..nice job


----------



## Cliff H. (May 1, 2007)

What woman wouldn't want to eat that ?


----------



## Unity (May 1, 2007)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> What woman wouldn't want to eat that ?


She'd probably like it better with a sprig of parsley.   

--John  8)


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 1, 2007)

GREAT job Cappy! I'd eat that!


----------



## john a (May 2, 2007)

Looks great, change your mind about the gas grill?


----------



## SteerCrazy (May 2, 2007)

That bread is lookin some fine! Nice lookin steaks too!


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 2, 2007)

oct_97 said:
			
		

> Looks great, change your mind about the gas grill?



nope.  they were tender, but I miss the smoke flavor.  It's really just
to get me through the summer when it's so dang hot here.


----------



## Puff1 (May 2, 2007)

Very nice Captain!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (May 2, 2007)

Bravo Cappy.  That is some good eats.


----------

